# Web  -    - .

## Che

14.02.2010 .   http://poltavchane.com/ 
          !       !

----------


## admin

,  .
 - ,       .       .       ,   ',   ...
     ,    .
   " "    .
       ,  .
     ,     Shop-Script Free Edition,   . 
     ,      .      .   ?

----------


## Che

fragov,   .
   ?
           .       100 ,     - +      ,    ...
... ,   ...    , ,      ...     ...
, -, ...
    ? :)

----------


## admin

*Che*,  ,        . ³     .
    ,  ? 
  ,       ,   .

----------


## Che

?    , ,   ....    " "   ...  ,        .     fragov!

----------


## admin

,      .

----------


## Che

> ,      .

    )

----------


## Che

.       ,   .    .   . Fragov, ,   !

----------


## admin

,   .  ,   .   ,    .
       2 ,    3  . ,       .     .

----------


## vladbolu

?   .

----------


## Che

> ?   .

          .    .    .

----------

